# PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten,



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*

					Die neue PC Games Hardware 12/2014 ist ab dem 5. November im Handel. Kernthema der Ausgabe: Der große Plattformvergleich AMD & Intel - welches System ist für welches Budget und welche Anwendungen am geeignetsten? Dazu 60 Produkttests, darunter 17 Grafikkarten, je 8 Mäuse, Headsets und CPU-Kühler, 7 DDR4-Kits, 4 Sockel-2011-v3-Board, je 3 AMD-Prozessoren und RGB-beleuchtete Tastaturen und mehr.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*


----------



## copius (1. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*

Ich schau mich um, ich schau mich um...Hey PCGH-Redaktion! Wo ist der angekündigte Test zum i7-5930k??? Nicht nur, dass ihr keinen Test im Heft habt. Nein! Es fehlen sogar in Testtabellen jegliche Spuren dieses Prozessors.
Schade!


----------



## The Rock (1. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*

Was ich nicht verstehe ist das Diagramm auf Seite 17 mit dem CPU und GPU Verhältnis. Die Farben mögen ja hinkommen aber der Text "Grafikkarte bremst stark" oder "CPU bremst Stark" ist irgendwie ähhhhh...hä??? In einem gelben Feld bremst die Grafikkarte genauso stark wie in einem roten Feld? Eine 970GTX bremst bei einem 4790K? Hä?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*

Hallo copius,

tja, leider verläuft die Planung nicht immer nach ... Plan.  Das Muster des i7-5930K ist uns leider kurzfristig weggebrochen, daher kein Test und deswegen führen wir den Chip auch nicht zum Vergleich auf (das wäre reines Abschreiben der Spec ohne Mehrwert für euch). Wir bleiben aber dran. 

Aber genau wegen solcher Geschichten haben wir ja dieses Sternchen an den Vorschau-Themen - die jeweils kommende Ausgabe entwickelt sich zu etwa einem Drittel während der Produktion, sodass nicht jedes angekündigte Thema in der angekündigten Ausgabe zu finden ist. Aber mal ehrlich, ist denn sonst nichts im Heft, das dich interessiert? Die  zum Prozessor passenden Boards und der Speicher und eventuell eine neue  High-End-Karte: Das kannst du doch schon mal alles aussuchen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## copius (1. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*

Hi Raff,

Erstmal danke für diese schnelle Antwort
Da ich mir die CPU schon gekauft habe und nur noch auf einige andere Teile für meinen neuen Rechner warte, hatte ich natürlich gehofft das Loch in meinem Portemonais mit ein wenig ruhigem Gewissen füllen zu können.

Natürlich habt Ihr wie immer ein großartiges Heft abgeliefert, welches seit 10 Jahren bei mir dafür sorgt, dass ich jeden Monat noch ein bischen mehr aus meinem Rechner kitzeln kann. Allerdings sorgt Ihr auch dafür, dass ich ständig neu ins schwärmen komme, was neue Hardware betrifft und somit nie das Schwarze Loch in der Brieftasche sich schließt

In diesem Sinne

MfG
Ein Fan


----------



## Ex3cut3r (1. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*



The Rock schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist das Diagramm auf Seite 17 mit dem CPU und GPU Verhältnis. Die Farben mögen ja hinkommen aber der Text "Grafikkarte bremst stark" oder "CPU bremst Stark" ist irgendwie ähhhhh...hä??? In einem gelben Feld bremst die Grafikkarte genauso stark wie in einem roten Feld? Eine 970GTX bremst bei einem 4790K? Hä?



Ein 4790K bremst eine 970er?  Kann das wirklich sein?


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (1. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*



Ex3cut3r schrieb:


> Ein 4790K bremst eine 970er?  Kann das wirklich sein?


 
In einigen wenigen Spielen kann das sein oder eben wenn man in 720p zockt


----------



## The Rock (1. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*

Nach diesem Diagram bremst irgendwie immer was und man kann garnix nutzen, wenn man nur nach dem Text geht. Grün sollte doch eigentlich die optimale Kombi sein. Da darf nix bremsen. Oder hat da einer in Excel zu viel Copy und Past gemacht?


----------



## Manfred_89 (2. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*

Heft verspätet sich: Noch nicht da.


----------



## TempestX1 (2. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*

Blöder Feiertag (Samstag) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keine PCGH im Briefkasten

Dafür langes Wochenende


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*



copius schrieb:


> Ich schau mich um, ich schau mich um...Hey PCGH-Redaktion! Wo ist der angekündigte Test zum i7-5930k??? Nicht nur, dass ihr keinen Test im Heft habt. Nein! Es fehlen sogar in Testtabellen jegliche Spuren dieses Prozessors.
> Schade!



Leider gilt noch immer das hier gesagte:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...back-zur-ausgabe-11-2014-a-3.html#post6855087
„Einen i7-5930K haben wir bislang noch nicht im Testlabor begrüßen dürfen.“
Wir bemühen uns natürlich weiterhin um ein Testexemplar - aber ohne Testmuster kein Test und ohne Test kann der Prozessor natürlich auch nicht in den Testtabellen erscheinen.


----------



## Chrissi (3. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*

Könnt Ihr sagen, wann die aktuelle Ausgabe für Abonnenten (bei denen Samstag Feiertag war) auf dem Postweg ankommen sollte?
Ich wohne in NRW und da war ja Samstag Feiertag und deswegen leider keine Post und somit auch keine PCGH im Briefkasten. Ich hatte dann gehofft, dass die aktuelle Ausgabe heute kommt. Aber leider hatte der Postbote keine PCGH dabei


----------



## Arya (3. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*



Chrissi schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr sagen, wann die aktuelle Ausgabe für Abonnenten (bei denen Samstag Feiertag war) auf dem Postweg ankommen sollte?
> Ich wohne in NRW und da war ja Samstag Feiertag und deswegen leider keine Post und somit auch keine PCGH im Briefkasten. Ich hatte dann gehofft, dass die aktuelle Ausgabe heute kommt. Aber leider hatte der Postbote keine PCGH dabei


*Edit: Endlich DA!*


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*



The Rock schrieb:


> Nach diesem Diagram bremst irgendwie immer was und man kann garnix nutzen, wenn man nur nach dem Text geht. Grün sollte doch eigentlich die optimale Kombi sein. Da darf nix bremsen. Oder hat da einer in Excel zu viel Copy und Past gemacht?


Wie am Rand jeder Tabelle angegeben, steht die Farbe für einen bestimmten Fps-Bereich, in Battlefield 4 etwa gibt es Grün für mindestens 60 Fps, Gelb steht für 45 bis 60 Fps. Beispiel: Die Kombination aus Core i7-4790K und Geforce GTX 770 liefert in 1.920 x 1.080 und maximalen Details zwischen 45 und 60 Fps. Der Text gibt dazu an, welche Komponente limitiert. In diesem konkreten Fall steht dort "Grafikkarte bremst stark". Folglich müsste also die Grafikkarte übertaktet oder ausgetauscht beziehungsweise die Rechenlast für die GTX 770 reduziert werden, wenn über 60 Fps erzielt werden sollen. Die Farbe liefert also eine zusätzliche Information. 

Und ja: Tatsächlich bremst in den meisten Fällen entweder die CPU oder die Grafikkarte (stark). Trotzdem kann ein Spiel flüssig laufen, denn entscheidend ist schließlich, auf welchem Fps-Niveau eine Komponente bremst. Wenn die CPU für 150 Fps gut ist und Grafikkarte A 50 Fps liefert, während es bei Grafikkarte B nur 20 Fps sind, dann bremst in beiden Fällen die Grafikkarte sehr stark. Aber die Variante mit Grafikkarte A ist natürlich besser und dementsprechend mit einer anderen Farbe gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Pixy (5. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*

Na endlich.

Werde sie mir heute noch kaufen.
Die DVD Version lohnt sich zwar in diesem Fall nicht, aber die Tests sind hoffentlich ihr Geld Wert.

Auch wenn ich wegen den jüngsten Ereignissen (GTX 980, 970, 780 (Ti): Käufer bekommen Assassin's Creed Unity, Far Cry 4 oder The Crew dazu) kein Fan davon bin.
Das schaut mir sehr nach Einkauf aus und mich wundert es auch nicht, dass deswegen die Anforderungen, beispielsweise Assassins Creed Unity, so hoch ausfallen.
Damit ja jeder eine neue Karte kauft.

Aber das hat weniger mit eurem Test zu tun (hoffentlich  ).
Brauche so oder so eine neue Karte, meine ist einfach zu schwach.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*



Pixy schrieb:


> Die DVD Version lohnt sich zwar in diesem Fall nicht, aber die Tests sind hoffentlich ihr Geld Wert.


 
Echt jetzt? Meiner Meinung nach ist das die Vollversion des Jahres!  

Aber auch das reine Magazin wird dein Grafikkartengesuch bestimmt stark unterstützen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## beren2707 (5. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*

Es ist mMn allgemein festzustellen, dass die Vollversionen der PCGH in letzter Zeit qualitativ deutlich zugelegt haben; nach Alan Wake nun FC3:BD. Mir persönlich nützt es zwar nichts, da ich beide Spiele bereits besitze, aber insgesamt ist es mMn eine wirklich lobenswerte Entwicklung, dass in letzter Zeit auch sehr bekannte Produktionen der jüngeren Zeit aus dem Bereich der Action-Spiele ihren Weg auf die DVD bzw. als Code ins Heft gefunden haben.


----------



## Pixy (5. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*

Da habt ihr beide natürlich Recht, es entwickelt sich in der Tat positiv.
Zu meiner Verteidigung, ich mag Ubisoft und ihr Uplay gedöns nicht und ich mag dieses Spiel nicht.
Mag die 80iger/90iger überhaupt nicht.

Deswegen heisse ich die Dinge mit den GPU's auch nicht gut.
Sind nur Ubi Titel, lockt mich nicht.

Bei mir hat Ubisoft schlicht den Bogen überspannt.
Man erinnere sich nur mal an Silent Hunter V.
Das unausgegorenste Stück Software was ich je in der Hand hatte.

Nichtsdestotrotz, nehme ich natürlich ein Teil mit, bekomme ich ja sowieso beim Kauf einer Karte.
Das beste wäre wohl noch Assassins Creed.

Mal abwarten was jetzt der Test ergibt.


----------



## mathal84 (5. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*

als jemand der gerne auf steam superangebote (unter 5 Euro) wartet ist dieses Heft und auch das mit Alan Wake seeeeeehr gut, vielen Dank!


Heft ist auch gut


----------



## Whoosaa (5. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*

Öhm.. ihr hüllt euch da so in Schweigen.. welche 8 CPU-Kühler vergleicht ihr denn?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*

Scythe Ashura Shadow, Thermaltake Frio Silent 14, Thermalright HR-02 Macho, Cooler Master Hyper 612 V2, EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Eco und Himalaya 2, Cryorig H5 und den Noctua NH-U14S.


----------



## Whoosaa (6. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*

Hm, schade, kein DRP3 und kein NH-D15. Vielleicht könnt ihr die ja ein ander Mal testen, und eine große Kühler-Vergleichstabelle machen?


----------



## CptAhnungslos (6. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*

Vielen Dank für die FarCry3 Blood Dragon Vollversion!
Ich hab schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht, ich hab sogar den gesamten Abspann gelesen und alle Beschreibungen(besonders die Waffenbeschr.)!
Schade, dass ich es damals nicht gekauft habe, so viel Mut und Kreativität sollte belohnt werden 

Edit: Ich hab´s mir jetzt tatsächlich noch als boxed Version geholt, wegen dem Poster und Soundtrack(nur 5€)


----------



## bootzeit (6. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*

Blood Dragon ....wie geil ist das denn .....gekauft .


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hm, schade, kein DRP3 und kein NH-D15. Vielleicht könnt ihr die ja ein ander Mal testen, und eine große Kühler-Vergleichstabelle machen?


 
Einen großen Langzeit-Vergleich findet man im Einkaufsführer hinten im Heft 
Mit der Zeit werden sich da auch weitere Ergebnisse der neuen Testplattform ansammeln, derzeit gibt es noch die direkte Vergleichsmöglichkeit mit NH-D14S und Himalaya 2 vom alten Testsystem. Für die erste Marktübersicht nach der Umstellung habe ich zunächst den NH-D14S gegenüber dem NH-D15 priorisiert, weil letzterer den meisten Anwendern einfach zu teuer ist.


----------



## dersteini74 (7. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*

Hallo 
Schade das Ihr den AMD 860K Nicht etwas mehr beleuchtet habt. Wer interesand mal zu sehen was er so bei 4,3 Ghz bringt in Spielen und nicht nur 
bei Anwendungen.Ein vergleich mit FX 4350 z.B. und Intel i3-4150.Schön wer auch mal ein Test von FM2+ ITX&MATX Board's.Sonst war das Heft wieder super.Macht so weiter


----------



## Dgx (17. November 2014)

Blood Dragon ist ja mal super, ich hab noch nie im Tutorial so gelacht  Macht weiter so, die Games sind in letzter Zeit echt besser geworden.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*



dersteini74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Schade das Ihr den AMD 860K Nicht etwas mehr beleuchtet habt. Wer interesand mal zu sehen was er so bei 4,3 Ghz bringt in Spielen und nicht nur
> bei Anwendungen.Ein vergleich mit FX 4350 z.B. und Intel i3-4150.Schön wer auch mal ein Test von FM2+ ITX&MATX Board's.Sonst war das Heft wieder super.Macht so weiter


 
Da war ein wenig Platz - aber wir haben ja noch einen (fertigen) Online-Test in der Pipeline. Da werden ein paar deiner Wünsche erfüllt.


----------



## dersteini74 (22. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*

Naja die Boards fehlen halt noch habe euch dann mal vorgegriffen und mir das MSI A88XM Gaming besorgt . Bin sehr überrascht was es gebracht hat. Hatte bisher ein FX 6100 mit 970A-UD3 läuft jetzt viel flüssiger.


----------



## garfield36 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*

ich finde es schon bemerkenswert, wie die Redaktionsmitglieder von PCGH die Anmerkungen von Lesern zur CPU/GraKa-Tabelle sowas von nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen. Man hat Murks gemacht, nimmt es aber nicht einmal zur Kenntnis.


----------



## Ralf345 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*

Irgendwie ist der P/L CPU Index mies. Intels beste P/L CPU, der G1820 oder G1840 fehlt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*



garfield36 schrieb:


> ich finde es schon bemerkenswert, wie die Redaktionsmitglieder von PCGH die Anmerkungen von Lesern zur CPU/GraKa-Tabelle sowas von nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen. Man hat Murks gemacht, nimmt es aber nicht einmal zur Kenntnis.



Wir antworten nicht auf jedes Posting, zur Kenntnis wird aber jedes genommen.

Aber: Zur CPU-GPU-Matrix, sofern du die meinst, wurde definitiv etwas gesagt - ausführlich: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-amd-cpus-4-so2011-v3-boards.html#post6931251

MfG,
Raff


----------



## garfield36 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PCGH 12/2014: Plattformübersicht für AMD und Intel, DVD plus-Vollversion: Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, 60 Produkttests: u.a. 17 Geforce-GTX-970/980-Karten, 8 Spieler-Mäuse, 7+1 Headsets, 7 DDR4-RAM-Kits, 3 AMD-CPUs, 4 So2011-v3-Boards*

Den einzigen Kommentar eines Redakteurs denn ich zur Sache gefunden habe, ist der von PCGH_Stephan. Der schleicht um den Kernpunkt wie die Katze um den heißen Brei. Fakt ist, dass in den allermeisten grünen Feldern zu lesen ist: Grafikkarte bremst stark. Wozu gibt es dann die Unterscheidung durch unterschiedliche Farben, wenn es eh kaum einen Unterschied gibt?


----------

